# Excalibur....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello

i have one or two pocket watches and thought i'd post a few pics...

here's an excalibur full hunter style p/w for some reason i don't have a pic of the plain unitas movement, probably deleted it accidentally









the dial










engine turned case front?










in it's case










and finally, the inner case back...










john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

just found the movement pic (in a different place in photobucket!)

a plain undecorated unitas










john


----------

